# Engine trouble on the M20



## David H (May 5, 2011)

*Visualisation click here*


A friend, driving home from a boating trip in  the S.E with his boat in tow, had engine trouble half an hour into his homeward journey. 

The battery in his mobile phone was flat, so he decided to use his marine radio to get help. 

Climbing into his boat, he broadcast his call sign and asked for assistance. 

A Coast Guard officer responded, "Please give your location." 

"I'm on the M20, two miles south of Newington." 

The officer paused, "Could you repeat that?" 

"M20, two miles south of Newington." 

A longer pause. 

Then an incredulous voice asked, 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"Exactly how fast were you going when you hit shore?" *


----------

